# Loud moaning-- this is new



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

This is odd. Starting about 2 weeks ago, Grimm has started moaning-- loudly-- when he stretches while napping on his side, when he gets brushed (loves that), when I pet him in spots he likes. It is very clear, distinct, loud. Oddly, it sounds exactly like growling! It's clear that he is simply being very comfortable. But, this is a new thing.

I have unfortunately been very emotionally unstable since my beloved husband passed away this past spring. I am much better now. Grimm was a bit reserved while I was not emotionally stable. Now, he is VERY connected to me, affectionate, seeks me out for snuggles. And now this moaning.

Has anyone had a dog suddenly start with moaning and groaning? I guess it surprises me because it is so loud, and so new!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

How old is Grimm?

Dante started that at about 2ish


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

He will be 3 in November! Dante too? Barb, I can so picture Dante doing this! He is such a character!


----------



## JulieAG (Nov 9, 2008)

Hummer started doing that at about 8 months. Whenever he lays down or stretches after laying down, he lets out these loud, dramatic moans! Especially when he's tired and sometimes louder than others. It's actually sort of amusing. I think they just like to let you know when they're feeling content and comfortable.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

So it's a content moan?Athena does it when laying down and I think it's cute but have wondered if there is something to it.She seems to only do it laying on HER bed or the floor so I take it as an OK here I am on MY BED or the floor moan...Don't you feel sorry for me moan?? They sure can be dramatic.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Patti,
How much longer before your in the USA? I bet your getting anxious? I would be.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I have to admit, it makes me smile or laugh every time he does it!!


----------



## samralf (Dec 23, 2008)

My collie liked to do it while he slept. I guess in the middle of a good nap he thought he should let the world just how good of a nap he was having by giving a nice loud moan.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Zappa started moaning in his sleep around a year ago. And he's almost 9 now. It cracks me up everythime he does it!


----------



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

Yes! My older boy (just turned 4 this week) started doing it when we got the puppy. She's always done it since we brought her home, so I wonder if he picked it up from her! Too funny though, because both of them are LOUD and they sound SOOO dramatic. "Life is sooo hard!" "Oh my aching 18 week old body!" "Noooobody knows the trouble I've seen..." Never fails to make us laugh!









-Jackie


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Don't know exactly when he started it but Zisso does it.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

These stories are so funny!







I cannot believe how many dogs moan when they feel content-- so funn! I never had a dog do this. Kinda dramatic about it!

Allie, yes I am getting nervous for sure.. it's a week from Thursday that I return.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I'll be thinking of you then.I know it was nerve wracking traveling to and from Jamaica and just moving in state,I can only imagine moving across the ocean to another country.I'll pray it all goes smoothly for you and Grimmi.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Mandalay does this as she settles in for a slumber. She will stretch and then you can hear her take a deep breath. As she lets it out, SLOWLY, she also lets out a loud grumble/moan. It sounds like she is deflating. LoL I love it!! The sound of dog contentment.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thank you, Allie ((Hugs))







for understanding!

Emily, ohhhhhh yeeaaaahhhh... ohhhhhhhhhhhh... that kind of moan! Mandalay does this too, huh? Too funny! Is she loud about it?


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Dante was laying on his bed next to my desk. He stood up, walked over and put his head on my arm and then stretched and groaned really loud.

I think he came in here last night and read this thread!!


----------



## Waffle Iron (Apr 3, 2012)

My 11 month old does that when she's laying down. It sounds like a fog-horn on a tanker trying to signal a Lighthouse or something.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Sasha does this all the time. She actually scared my grandma one time because my grandma thought she was growling at her lol Nope she was just very content.


----------



## Snickelfritz (Feb 21, 2007)

Heidi just started moaning and groaning about everything, she just turned 6. I find it very heart warming:wub:


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Add another one that moans and groans. Stretching, settling in for a nap, getting a good scratch.... all earn the moan. The running question we have is 'I thought we got a dog..... not a cow'. The moan sounds almost like a moo


----------



## drosado (Aug 9, 2011)

R.D. started moaning about 2 mos ago when he was 19 mos old. It startled me the first time he did it. Now it just makes me smile that he is so content.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

My terrier would moan and groan if he was really happy, or when you scratched his ears or a good spot. He'd also stick his foot in his ear (he had big ears) and moan while he scratched. 
It didn't really sound like a growl though, I mean a growl has a gravely note to it and the groaning did not.
I got him when he was about 4 though so I don't know when it started, he did it from the time I had him anyway.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Niko is a moaner too.  And a groaner, lol, if he thinks we are taking too long to eat dinner.


----------

